# ....."training for what"?



## kenpoworks (Sep 19, 2005)

This little snippet of a question was plucked from another forum....."training for what"? 

So, what is the the short or long term aim/purpose of your training, 
is it the accumulation of rank or trophies,
a journey of self discovery,or maybe you want to become a hard *** or a weekend warrior, 
or just do something different to keep fit, 
could it be to learn to defend yourself, or just to be part of a group?

If I am really honest, my answer is at some point in my training probably all of the above.

What's your honest answer?


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 19, 2005)

My Honest answer to this is........:asian: 

1) Journey of Self-Discovery 
2) Learn to defend myself, If I had too.
3) Keep healthy and have fun while I learned new things.


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to train at first to learn the art..then I trained for competition tournaments, kick boxing American style and MT....
Now I train when I can to just hit the bag.....I love the feel of it and realize how much I miss it when I dont do it for a while


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 19, 2005)

This was the topic of my Black Belt thesis...motivation and how Maslow's hierarchy of needs relates to martial arts training.

It has to change over time.

First, most people train for either self-defense or fitness.
Second, they make some friends.
Then, people continue for recognition and self-esteem.
Finally, people keep going to realize their maximum potential.


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 19, 2005)

First and foremost it is fun!

Some of the things that contribute to that fun are:

Camaraderie

Science 

Workouts

And true friendship in which at any point I could call up a handful of people and they would be there to help me.

Oh yea I get to hit people and they get to hit me.  Without getting into trouble.  That ROCKS!


V/R

Rick


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> This little snippet of a question was plucked from another forum....."training for what"?
> 
> So, what is the the short or long term aim/purpose of your training,
> is it the accumulation of rank or trophies,
> ...



My original goals/purpose was fitness and SD.  The arts are definately a good way to stay in shape, though that is not my sole method.  As for the trophies...there was a time when I was active in competition, but that has long since taken a back seat.  I've also had the chance to meet and train with some fantastic people.


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 20, 2005)

I initially started out as anger management therapy, but now things have changed.

I have never particularly been interested in competing, but mostly these days I train firstly because I enjoy learning something new, and secondly because I have always found martial arts fascinating.


----------



## mj_lover (Sep 20, 2005)

i train to compete, and for the social/friends aspect. self defence is a nice bonus


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 20, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> This little snippet of a question was plucked from another forum....."training for what"?
> 
> So, what is the the short or long term aim/purpose of your training,
> is it the accumulation of rank or trophies,
> ...



purpose of training...?  a great topic, albeit, a little different from the same 'ole "why" question, your question questions begs for "what" reason.  great question.

for me personally, it's not about the trophies nor rank, although many of both hang on the wall.  it's not about a journey.  i could take a cruise around the world much cheaper.  weekend warrior...?  nope, besides, a "weekend martial artist" isn't really much of a martial artist to begin with...just my opinion of course.  it's not about fitness either.  being in the military, i run on average 14-18 miles weekly, plus several hundred push-ups and sit-ups.  if i wanted fitness, i could easily do without the martial training.  it's not about self-defense.  owning a sidearm is much cheaper and doesn't require as much perspiration.

i have a little "weirder" reason for my study.  of course, all the reason's stated above are great, but i only see them as a "plus" to my reasoning.  i'm entwined mentally with combat, as minute as unarmed fighting and as large as brigade-sized elements destroying an enemy army.  the human body is a very complex machine, possibly the most complex of all operating "things" that exist to us.  i'm EMT certified, as well as combat lifesaver qualified.  i have a pretty good understanding of how the human body works.  IMO, to know how to "destroy" the inner workings of the body effectively, you must first have a pretty good understaning of how the human body operates.  our bodies are much more than an artful DaVinci painting.  we are delicate creatures.  but with precise planning, timing, and strikes...we fall like a ton of bricks.  that's what I like about martial arts.  not just going through the motions for the sake of doing so, but the reasoning behind "WHY" i'm doing something...and each of my actions against my aggresive opponent setting up even more destructive action against himself.  i'm fascinated with the science behind fighting.  "why" you should do "this" instead of "this".  if the aggressor steps in right and does "this", then you should do "this".  "THIS", obviously represents the infinite possiblities that exist in a fight scenario.  i'm hoping that i didn't confuse anyone while trying to convey my reasoning behind why i train in the arts.  in short, the science behind defeating the mind and body of someone wishing harm upon yourself or family...this is what i train for.

 :asian:


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 21, 2005)

WOW!, Sapper6, I enjoyed that, it a was very different answer, but I did ask for an "honest answer" and I do beleive you gave one.
Richie


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 21, 2005)

Because...since I was, like, 6 years old...there hasn't been anything good on T.V.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 21, 2005)

My primary reason for starting, and my primary focus even now, is realistic self-defense.  Other reasons include fitness, the "cool-factor," the camaraderie, and the fact that it's a heckovalot of fun.  While I still focus on self-defense, I feel confident will my ability to defend myself.  I guess the reason I continue is what *OFK* referred to in his post about "maximizing your potential."


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 21, 2005)

Kenpotex, I want it ....The "cool-factor " ...please define this elusive concept and tell me how to attain it, lol. 

Dave wrote....."Because...since I was, like, 6 years old...there hasn't been anything good on T.V."....you know your'e right over one hundred channels broadcasting 24/7 and there is nothing to watch, ('cept south park that is!)
Rich


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 22, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Kenpotex, I want it ....The "cool-factor " ...please define this elusive concept and tell me how to attain it, lol.


Aw, you know what I mean.  What person hasn't watched Chuck, Jackie, Steven, or Jeff in action and said "hey that's cool..."


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 22, 2005)

:ultracool Ultra Cool.........:supcool: super cool...... Kenpo Kool


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 22, 2005)

In the beginning, I guess it was because I wanted to know how to defend myself, and I liked the stuff I saw in the movies - Chuck Norris and stuff.

Now, I just dont remember what it was like to not train, so I just keep training.  I guess I just enjoy the process, and continue to learn.


----------



## CB2379 (Sep 22, 2005)

I often ask myself this very same question. I have been studying martial arts for only 2 and half years but I always seemed to be interested in it since I was a kid. I remember watching the Karate Kid and other martial arts movies thinking that it would be cool to learn that stuff. Now I see my training is more psychological than physical.

 I am certainly not looking to become a "weekend warrior" but I find that martial arts trains your brain to act quickly, often without time to even think. As I teacher I am always thinking on my feet and I see that there is a similar pattern to teaching in a classroom as there is in studying martial arts. No matter how much you plan a lesson, something will always get in the way, whether it be a fire drill, a delay in the beginning of class, technological malfunction, a tangent discussion on a current event, whatever it be, you can not plan for them, not matter how much you prepare you lesson in advance. 

 To me, studying kenpo is the same thing. We train practicing techniques, forms, sets and drills over and over yet when it is time to "teach" or fight, something will get deviate from what we know and we must think on our feet, per se, to adapt to the situation.

 I think studying kenpo keeps my brain sharp and always thinking and analyzing situations knowing that things can change in a split second that requires me to make a decision and act on it without reservation. It is a great confidence booster in that way.

 Chuck

 Come to think of it, kenpo also comes in handy in the classroom when a student doesn't complete their homework in my class!  Nothing says "do your homework better" than Twirling Hammers or Five Swords!!!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 22, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Kenpotex, I want it ....The "cool-factor " ...please define this elusive concept and tell me how to attain it, lol.
> 
> Dave wrote....."Because...since I was, like, 6 years old...there hasn't been anything good on T.V."....you know your'e right over one hundred channels broadcasting 24/7 and there is nothing to watch, ('cept south park that is!)
> Rich


Any South Park fan is OK by me.

Regards,

D.


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 23, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Any South Park fan is OK by me.D.


:uhyeah:


----------



## kempoguy71 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi guys,

Its been a couple of years since I was here last. My old account (kempoguy) got closed, so Im back with a new user name.

This is a great topic that I have thought about on quite a few occasions. 

Its hard to quantify the why as Ive gone through many phases in my training. Just so you have a little bit of background of my training let me say that Ive been involved in MA in one form or another for about 29 years (relatively consistently). 


Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, Ive moved a lot which has allowed me to experience a wide variety of arts. Ive always had an affinity with Martial Arts and trained whenever and wherever I could. Many times I didnt have a choice as to what 'style' I trained in, as there simply wasnt a lot to choose from where I was at the time. So I trained where training was available
 
My first introduction to Martial Arts was in Kendo and Judo when I was six years old. Since then Ive been around the block and have had some level of training in TKD, Western Boxing, Kyokushinkai, Traditional Jujutsu, Kempo (Hawaiian Kempo), Neijia (Tai Ji and Ba Gua along with a smattering of Xing Yi) , EPAK, JKD, BJJ and a couple of other arts so yes, I admit that Im a dabbler. Just for some clarity, some of these arts I trained in for several years (Kempo and Neijia in particular) and none of the ones listed have I trained in for less than a period of 2 years.

In any event, when I was a kid I trained because my friends where involved and it was just for fun. Didnt care about trophies, rank, self-development or any of that 

During my teens through my mid-twenties getting rank became a little more important as well as the vigorousness and the physicality of training, hence my Kyokushinkai and Kempo training (fwiw, my Kempo training was really harsh training). Training to fight (or learning how to fight) was never really an issue. I figured it was a by-product of good hard training. 

After HS I was part of an exchange program to Japan where I continued my training in Kyokushinkai and also got some exposure to traditional Japanese Jujutsu (Gendai Bugei), which really created my on-going interest and affinity with the subject of "Hoplology" (see below).
 
In my late twenties I got involved with Neijia (Tai Ji and Ba Gua, and Xing Yi to a lesser degree), sort of by accident, and got intrigued with learning proper body mechanics, relaxation, along with some of the health aspects. Since then Ive continued to learn and research body mechanics, principles of movement etc. During this time I continued to train in Kempo as well.

A few years back, several of my buddies, who at the time were all into what they called functional martial arts, got me started in BJJ, Muay Thai and JKD/C. Due to time constraints I discontinued my Kempo training at this point (although I continued my Neijia training). I started getting a deeper interest in self-defense and the realities thereof; and this type of training really opened my eyes as to whats workable After about three years of this type of training I eventually figured out that it wasnt really my cup of tea (particularly because of several injuries sustained during this period of time). 

Over the past year Ive been unable to train due to an injury, but kept up my Tai Ji and meditative practices. Since Ive had some time to contemplate some of my past training, Ive come to realize that applicability in self-defense at this stage of my life is not of utmost importance (although its always in the back of my mind). 

What Im concerned about is training in something that can be practiced regardless of age in an art that offers sound principles with efficiency in technique. For what it's worth, I also find the subject of Hoplology, the study of the evolution and development of human combative behavior, of great interest and have studied this in some depth.

Another interesting aspect of training for me is what the Japanese call Ningen Keisei, character building. The main principle of this being perseverance, i.e. never giving up even when discouraged. Another explanation of this could be that: your training is about unceasing training... How you practice the art rather than what one practices is the primary purpose of training. 

And finally, the training has to be enjoyable! This particular part of training has never changed. 


Sorry for the long post.

KG


----------



## Brother John (Oct 1, 2005)

By seeking to constantly improve on myself and seek excellence in all that I do, and thereby become a better person...
for my wife, my kids, my job, my school, my association, my city
and for ME.

Your Brother
John


----------



## lonekimono10 (Oct 1, 2005)

so i don't have to fight,and as far as the movies, i'll throw this out for all the older guys like myself, what about sonny chiba, steve ryan,now i know that there will be some people who will know these names, lets see how many.
   i also know that the *young bucks* will have to ask someone about these guys.


----------

